# pH controller



## Mobydock (Sep 6, 2005)

Due to unbeatable aglae, I've finally given in to adding co2 to both of my tanks running right now. I've been looking through a bunch of pressurized set-ups, some have a solenoid and pH controller, some have a solenoid and automatic timer and some are just manually adjusted with the regulator and needle valve. I want to know if the pH swings are going to be big enough that I should consider a pH controller and solenoid. Once it's set-up, I don't want to be adjusting manually 3 times a day, everyday, just to make it work.

I just started testing and it's freakin me out. pH is 7.8-8.0 and KH is 8.4(150ppm). If water volume makes a difference, they're 20G and 75G.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

IME, controllers are useless. Keep your KH above 3, and use 2 timers. The first timer will run the lights. The second will turn the solenoid on and off 1 hr before and 1 hr after the lights on/off period. Works well for thousands.


----------

